# Jewel Jar Embossed within a double bordered frame



## Raypadua (Nov 20, 2018)

Hi all,  I picked up this Jewel Jar which from a little research I believe is circa 1920.  That’s about all I could find other than a similar jar that sold on Greg Spurgeon’s auction site which sold in the $300 range.  My jar is a quart size one and was wondering if anyone has more info on it and is it rare or common?

I can’t seem to add a picture from my iPhone camera which I can do when I am on my laptop later.

Thanks for your help!

Ray


----------



## Raypadua (Nov 20, 2018)

Figured it out...had to go to full site on my phone


----------



## Raypadua (Nov 21, 2018)

Also, does anyone know what the right lid for this jar would be?  I saw a picture of one with a green Jewel Embossed glass insert but do not know if that was the correct top.

thanks, Ray


----------



## BottleDragon (Nov 21, 2018)

I dug up a Jewel lid the other day. It is clear glass (ignore the yellowish hue in the picture).



I don't know which size jar it goes with. It measures about 75 mm across. Unsure if this helps at all.


----------



## coreya (Nov 21, 2018)

That jar appears to be listed as a # 1327 in the red book with a value of 10-15 for the pint or quart (older red book) but today may be less. The jar would have a glass insert like BottleDragon shows and screw band. According to The Fruit Jar Works this jar dates from the late 30's. Hope this helps


----------



## Raypadua (Nov 21, 2018)

I pulled the following chart from page 486 of a .pdf from the Society for Historical Archaeology so this style of Jewel Jar should be from the 20's:

https://sha.org/bottle/pdffiles/ConsumersGlass.pdf


Table 3  - Jewel Jar Variations
Front
Lid
Base
Dates
Jewel Jar  (textured frame)
Metal insert and band
Bare
Early 1920's
JEWEL JAR  (elaborate frame)
Metal insert and band
Bare
1920's
JEWEL JAR MADE  IN CANADA
Metal insert and band  or flat metal clamp
C in Triangle
1930's - 1940's
Improved JEWEL  JAR
flat metal clamp
C in Triangle
1960's

 


here is the info from North American Glass Auctions (Greg Spurgeon) I had mentioned where a similar Jewel Jar sold for (also looks like I need the  "emerald green JEWEL JAR insert"

*4381. JEWEL JAR in Frame RARE Half Gallon* 
 Listing # 4381 

Listing Format:
Auction
Starting bid:
$200.00
Quantity:
1
# of bids:
4
Closes:
                                  Auction is closed
Location:
USA
Started:
                                             9/17/2012 6:00:00 PM
Ended:
                                               9/27/2012 11:00:12 PM
Seller:
North American Glass 
View seller's other items
High Bidder(s):
3ddalee



                     Ask the seller a question 



  Mail this auction to a friend!



Watch this item!
 





                             Click HERE to show full size image. 

IMAGE THUMBNAILS 
  Click on a picture to enlarge or download file.                                                                     

 

 



DESCRIPTION 
*Size:* HALF GALLON

*Color:* COLORLESS
*Closure:* an emerald green JEWEL JAR insert as shown

*Appearance:* shiny glass 
*Condition:* minor flaking of the smooth mouth

*Embossing:* strong

*Base:* "6" with a small diamond figure
*Age:* early 1900's

*Availability:* extremely rare in half gallon size


----------



## coreya (Nov 21, 2018)

1/2 gal & green insert is rare, quarts & pints not so much. As for dates just going by the reference's I have.


----------



## Raypadua (Nov 21, 2018)

Thanks Coreya!  There is a guy selling the green glass insert for $10 here in WINNIPEG so I’ll definitely pick it up and put the two together


----------



## Raypadua (Nov 25, 2018)

Additionally, it seems any size of this particular style of Jewel Jar appears rare as I cannot find a single one for sale on the internet which is unusual for something that is common.  I was thinking about putting together a set of all the sizes but that will obviously take some time


----------



## CanadianBottles (Nov 25, 2018)

Yeah I've never seen one of these before.  It's definitely older than the common Jewel jars you see everywhere.  And that green lid is really cool!  Never seen one of those either.  I wonder why they made them in green.


----------



## Raypadua (May 23, 2019)

I finally met a great guy who is a fellow fruit jar collector in Winnipeg.  Extremely knowledgeable in Canadian Jars.  He provided me with a few new jars I didn’t have like “New Gem” and Mason Fruit Jar” as well as the correct lid for this Jewel jar.  I thought the green lid was wrong since it said “Made in Canada” on it which should indicate it was for jars produced after 1928.  So here is a pic of the proper lid!  It’s a really bad pic because my phone camera is messed up but hopefully you can see it says Jewel over the concentric circles.    He also has a pint and quart size but not the elusive half gallon...yet.


----------

